# Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Francis



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy 2nd Gotcha day Francis


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds like she had a fun gotcha day - haha - what a sweet girl.

Happy Gotcha day


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Click-N-Treat

For a hot second I thought Francis was a dutch rabbit in that picture with Noelle


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy gotcha day lovely Francis - I know you’ll come through your surgery with flying colours!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Francis. Here is hoping you will be healthy and back to creating your very own personal "havoc" as only you can do! 

Love and many hugs, Cathy and Poppy, who would really really love to play with you, if we only lived closer.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day and may you always be full of Francis and the surgeon gets every bit that isn’t Francis friendly! Hugs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

May there be a zillion more!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy anniversary dear girl. Here's to many more to come with your lovely family.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Francis - sounds like you had a rip roaring time.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm with twyla, the first thing that caught my eye were those ears. Such huge things on an otherwise petite gal! I'm sure the angle of the photo had something to do with it. I am so glad that Francis continues to enjoy her life. We used to have mini blinds and our Siamese cats polished them off. Best of luck with the upcoming surgery.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Make the most of the next few days to tear around with impunity, Francis, and then enjoy the time of room service with chicken and spoiling that follows your op!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day Francis! Great to see you are living it to the fullest - Francis-Style!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi, my sister has a deaf boston. That dog is so full of energy, it's amazing. She is a ball FREAK, she'd chase that ball for hours if she could! My sister is a Doxie lover, but this Boston has sure warmed her heart. My sister is bedridden/wheel chair bound so the ball keeps them both entertained as long as she has the strength to throw that ball.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Our Boston is ball crazy, too. She loves chasing tennis balls. Bostons are a crackup. Just constant motion, but not a mean bone in her body. Happy full of life and fun, that's our Francis.


----------

